# "Peace - that was the other name for home "



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

> Home is the one place in all this world where hearts are sure of each other. It is the place of confidence. It is the place where we tear off that mask of guarded and suspicious coldness which the world forces us to wear in self-defense, and where we pour out the unreserved communications of full and confiding hearts. It is the spot where expressions of tenderness gush out without any sensation of awkwardness and without any dread of ridicule.


Where have you found 'home'? or what have you found it in? 

Is it a place of worship? your hometown? your current or childhood house? a room?

Show us what it looks like. 





for me? the road is my home. 


This is the Pacific highway in NSW, Australia.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

This is home for me 

http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/4260-post-photos-your-rooms-8.html


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

From my "moms" backyard. I would never want to move but alas the chick has left the nest.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have no home. My great grandmother's garden was the closest thing I ever knew, but right now, I move from adventure to adventure. My home is an abstraction that I carry with me, a weight upon my back that I may always settle into, self-protectively. It is a utopian ideal, made heavy by the realization of its contrast with the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice snail. certainly fits with your name roud:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm. Your post made me fairly sad Natalie. I now feel as if I don't have a home.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Hmm. Your post made me fairly sad Natalie. I now feel as if I don't have a home.



"every day is a journey, and the journey itself is home" :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Hmm. Your post made me fairly sad Natalie. I now feel as if I don't have a home.


You have a home. In the gutter where you belong :tongue:
You can have a home here on PC. Easier for me to get to you and bully you :crazy:


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

That's home to me...


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Where I live there are a lot of natural wooded areas to explore. I usually take a book out into the middle of these places and just disappear into a completely different world without fear of being disturbed.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

i need a picture of a very deep barrel of whiskey...


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Soma said:


> Where I live there are a lot of natural wooded areas to explore. I usually take a book out into the middle of these places and just disappear into a completely different world without fear of being disturbed.


beautiful. I live in a semi rural area.. but all I see is brown bush. No green whatsoever

It seems so great, I want more pics!


----------

